# Missing Kayaker-NC



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If you're a prayer, here's someone that could use that prayer. Curtis Cooper, 19, missing while kayaking the Albemarle Sound. So far they've found his kayak, but not him.


http://hamptonroads.com/node/471622


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to him and his family.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I grew up in a waterfront house on the Perquimanns river which is connected to the Albemarle sound. From age 6-15 I was out there almost every day, usually by myself, in my little boat. I wonder what happened? Hope they find him, prayers being sent his way.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Man - I hope this turns out OK. It goes without saying that one of the bible rules of kayaking is never go out alone. ALWAYS take a buddy.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

he made it home he had to swim here be the link.
http://hamptonroads.com/2008/07/missing-kayaker-richmond-found-safe-nc


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thank God that kids ok! you leash everything else to your yak why not your self? you leash your surf board to your ankel why not clipon a theather?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mdt1992 said:


> he made it home he had to swim here be the link.
> http://hamptonroads.com/2008/07/missing-kayaker-richmond-found-safe-nc


thats great. glad to hear it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You'lls prayers musta helped.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I never leashed myself before and I always kayak alone. I may leash myself from now on. I do go offshore several miles from shore from time to time.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

That brings up a pretty good point. I lost my paddle once offshore in a little wind and would have never got back to shore if someone hadn't been with me to retrieve it. I immediately began drifting away from it since the wind was pushing me far more than the paddle. If I would have jumped off the yak to retrieve the paddle, that could have gotten away from me too. Since then I have never fished without a paddle leash.

But what would you do if you went overboard in some wind. It wouldn't take long for that yak to get away from you. An empty yak would probably take right off in the wind.

Sounds like a kayak leash would be a pretty good idea - I'm going to put some real thought into this. What do you guys think would be the best way to do it. My only fear would be that the yak would pull you under or somewhere else you don't want to go if there is current. So what's the best way? Long rope? Bungee? Tied to your arm? Leg? PFD?

I don't know, what do you guys think? Does anyone use one now?


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

May God ensure that he is well and taken care of.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a d-ring on my pfd in the back. youcould make one out of bungee and elec.heat shrink with snap rings. about 3-4 ' long would work, what is one more leash with all the ones we use now? i ALWAYS have a saftey knife on me when i'm out.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't own a yak yet, but do surf quite a bit and would not want a leash strapped to my back. To me a simple leash to your ankle for your boat and a a leash to your boat or wrist for paddle would work fine. Being leashed to your boat couldn't put you in anymore danger than being leashed to a board at S-turns could. The key to me is it's like riding a motorcycle(I don't ride but it is still a good analogy), it's not if you lay it down, but when. A velcro leash to an apendage is safer no mater what. The thing to pay attention the most to me was that neither boat or air spotted the dude. That's in the Albemarle, a big body of water, but imagine if he'd been on the other side of the sandbar and not in the ditch.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

another article to tell what happened
http://hamptonroads.com/2008/07/richmond-man-recounts-swimming-shore-after-kayak-tipped


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Leashing yourself to the kayak just creates one more leash that you can tangle your legs in... or get wrapped up under a capsized kayak. I have been dragged with an ol' 10ft. longboard in the surf, I can't imagine a 16ft. kayak.. 

ALWAYS wear a type II USCG approved PFD, on it you want to have a sharp dive/safety knife (good for cutting through leashes and fishing lines), whistle, and some sort of signaling device (flares, mirror,.. or that shiny dive knife). Don't forget to bring some sort of waterproof radio or phone. I highly suggest getting a VHF if you don't have one, you have instant access to assistance from the CG and other boaters in the area... you also get NOAA weather, and you can get in on the fishin' chatter... and don't forget water and food (I keep a protein bar and munchies with me), sun protection helps too 

Be safe out there guys,


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

MacPE6 said:


> May God ensure that he is well and taken care of.


Glad to read that he is home and all is well. 

I was out in the yak last weekend in 5' of water and almost had a 24' twin screw boat run me over. You never know and can never be totally prepaired.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

around here there are tons of jetskiers that try to flip you they go right next to you and then cut 10 feet in front of your yak at full speed throwing thier wake at you.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cant believe he went out without a life jacket. He said it filled with water so it must have been a sit in. Well atleast the turn out is good and said he will never go out again without a life jacket..lesson learned. Hopefully he gets a bright colored lifejacket and a leash.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hopefully the experts will weigh in on the leash idea. I don't think it would be good while launching or returning thru breakers to be leashed to the boat, but maybe once your safely out in the open water.

If your paddle is leashed to the boat, you should be ok as long as you don't drop the paddle if you capsize. On the other hand a leash to your back might get entangled around a leg-- or worse your neck. Scary thought.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

If your yak is not anchored, then you should have about the same drift of the yak in wind and current. I would not recommend tethering yourself to the yak, that's a recipe for disaster in heavy current. Always wear a PFD and learn to be a strong swimmer. Been there, done that....

Skunk


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

mud said:


> cant believe he went out without a life jacket. He said it filled with water so it must have been a sit in. Well atleast the turn out is good and said he will never go out again without a life jacket..lesson learned. Hopefully he gets a bright colored lifejacket and a leash.


Mud,
Those were my thoughts.
He should also get a skirt or sit-on.
Not going out with a PFD is irresponsible.
nw


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

leash or no leash always have your saftey equipment (pfd, knife, whistle, mirror or light) this is minimum. with all the lines hanging on my yak thier should be something to grab if i get dunked. i think a empty boat will travel quite fast depending on the wind thats why you put out a drift sock aka bucket to slow your drift.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with Sam. The yak is a lot lighter, and a LOT higher up in the water then you are, with a broader beam. I think it'd drift a bit faster. 

Of course, there's an easy way to find out...who wants to capsize out at the HRBT and time drifts?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I have always preached Paddle & Body leash when going solo. I get laughed at for it. The man was lucky the water temps were mild.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Another plus with the paddle leash. What is one near constant we almost always see in these stories of lost kayakers/canoers? They spot the BOAT first. I have yet to read about a lost kayaker who was found before his 'yak anyways. I guess it may have something to do with it being larger, brighter, etc. Personally, if I'm lost and the CG flies by, I'd rather they file a report about finding a kayaker clutching his 'yak then an empty 'yak.

Then again, I'd MUCH prefer to just get back on the danged thing and continue my fishing...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Put reflective tape on the on the backside of your paddle blades... that way you can wave the paddle in the air to grab attention... it's the highest off the water you can get in the kayak... other than a flare.

It will also grab boaters attention at night... being seen is important in these kayaks.


----------

